# cannot find racoon.conf



## zaeedh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm trying to create a Tunneling with IPSec with FreeBSD 7.0, I've installed *ipsec-tools* very well but when I want to config file racoon.conf in /etc/racoon/racoon.conf (file is not found), I've tried search that packages on /usr/ports/security/racoon2 and I want installed it, but there's only ports for *racoon2*, and I don't know it's the same context or that's another different packages... after I've installed packages *racoon2*, the result is same ...

I wonder, is that only me have just this problem? I've stuck in 4 days night long for search this on google, but I can't find the hope. Or file racoon.conf it's manually to build and config after installed *ipsec-tools*?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

Ports/packages have their configuration files in /usr/local/etc/ NOT /etc/.


----------



## zaeedh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you SirDice 

But, I've searched in that path (/usr/local/etc/racoon/racoon.conf) http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ipsec.html and I can't get it (racoon.conf) too.

Or ports for *racoon* in /usr/ports/security/racoon2 is an updating for installing packages for old *racoon*?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

If it doesn't exist you will have to create it yourself.


----------



## zaeedh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank's again SirDice 
now I've found the answer:

The previous racoon (usually called just as racoon, but sometimes racoon1 in contrast to racoon2 only supports IKEv1). Racoon2 implements both IKEv2, KINK, and IKEv1. The configuration syntax is completely different because the Racoon2 system supports multiple key exchange protocols.

http://www.racoon2.wide.ad.jp/w/?Racoon2


----------

